# Minty railroad bike



## jammer (Dec 12, 2021)

I picked this one up a couple of months ago and just finished detailing it. A near mint '68 5-speed. I only changed out the cables with some NOS ones. Just a couple of paint chips and that's it. The seat is perfect, the chrome had zero rust. Best one I found in a couple years.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 12, 2021)

OH BOY, Congratulations!

I agree on the Minty! That ‘68 5 speed Stik-Shift is an awesome Unrestored Survivor.
Beautiful paint and rare seat.

You nailed it by duplicating the photo of the one in the Liz Fried book on the railroad.

The late Great Bill Figatner would be impressed.

What‘s the dealer decal/sticker look like?

You need a couple Dill 627 valve stem caps on that bike.

Thanks for sharing, as I have saved those photos.


----------



## jammer (Dec 12, 2021)

I will post a pic of the dealer sticker soon. It comes out of Denver. I'm not sure what the Dill 627 valve cap is?


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 12, 2021)

The Dill 627 valve stem caps are what were used on most all the Schwinn Stingrays.

Below are two factory Original Stingrays, ‘63 and a ‘65 that I purchased from the Original owners which have their OEM tires with the Dill caps.


----------



## jammer (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks Chris, i’m sure I have some laying around, I actually forgot about the valve caps when I put the bike back together.


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 12, 2021)

Bill was a good friend of mine and I'm sure he would be pleased. I really miss him.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 12, 2021)

jammer said:


> I picked this one up a couple of months ago and just finished detailing it. A near mint '68 5-speed. I only changed out the cables with some NOS ones. Just a couple of paint chips and that's it. The seat is perfect, the chrome had zero rust. Best one I found in a couple years.



Wow congrats that bike is got to be the nicest one like that i have seen !! if that was mine i wouldn't never get rid of that !


----------



## vince72 (Dec 13, 2021)

Great looking bike!


----------



## jammer (Dec 13, 2021)

Here is the dealer sticker. It also came with a 1975 Denver license plate.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 13, 2021)

Jammer,

Thanks for that Dealer sticker. 
Schwinn started that new design seat post “Quality Decal” in 1967.

Do you have any photos of the LH side?
Plus the two letter date?

Thx, Chris.


----------



## jammer (Dec 14, 2021)

For sure, as soon as I get home from work tonight


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 14, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> Bill was a good friend of mine and I'm sure he would be pleased. I really miss him.



kostnerave,

I too miss “Minty Boxy” Bill Figatner. He was an absolute character!

We became very good friends and loved talking about our Factory Original Stingrays.

Just before he passed he sold me his Minty ‘64 Sky Blue Deluxe. He went way too soon.

Chris


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 14, 2021)

“Minty Boxy” LOL

He was a very funny guy.

RIP


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## jammer (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m way too tired to drag it upstairs in front of the fireplace, BD date code


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 14, 2021)

jammer said:


> I’m way too tired to drag it upstairs in front of the fireplace, BD date codeView attachment 1527622


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 14, 2021)

That’s okay, no need to have that cool fireplace.

Great looking BD 5 speed Stik-Shift.

Thanks!

PS, looks like you have a Lime trigger Deluxe with a silver glow seat. Tell me more.


----------



## jammer (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm sure you've seen this one before Chris, I've had it for many years. Bought it from the original owner in northwest Indiana. FA date code.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 15, 2021)

jammer said:


> I'm sure you've seen this one before Chris, I've had it for many years. Bought it from the original owner in northwest Indiana. FA date code.
> 
> View attachment 1528020
> 
> View attachment 1528021



Yup, I have 4 photos of this Lime trigger in my files already.

Man I love those Lime bikes. They just glow!

Thanks!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 18, 2021)

wow Nice lime !!


----------

